Ask HN: Who are your favorite video tutorial creators? - bemmu
======
bemmu
By this question I mean tutorials that are so well made that you'll watch them
even if you don't immediately need the information.

Personally I'm willing to watch almost any video created by Sebastian Lague
(especially his coding adventures) and to some degree the Blender Guru channel
as well.

------
slackpad
Ben Eater makes fantastic electronics videos on YouTube.

